# Anyone still use Librax ?



## Wotan (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi to all, Again- So glad I found this site- It's been so helpful.OK--Quick question & I do hope I get as many responses as possible- All of you here have no idea of how you've helped me.I've had IBS-D on & off for years now--end of past April (with added stress in my life)--it returned w a vengeance.I've always used Librax (NOW--the 'generic' as I do not believe the 'brand name' is available any more)---& it has always done the trick (take it 3 times/day--1/2 to 1 hr before meals)--BUT, this last episode, it has not been as effective. To give some info--Librax contains...Librium....a "benzodiazipine" tranquilizer...& "Clidinium....an anti-spasmodic.).I've had a colonoscopy a couple yrs ago--& everything was OK----My gastro Dr--re-prescibed the Librax--as I told him it was effective. I get a feeling--(since it has seemingly lost its effectiveness)--he'll precsribe something diffrent--like...maybe Bentyl. (So, maybe I can suggest something that's worked for you. btw--yesterday I started Linda's "Calcium" regimen--& this morning--after one day--there has been improvement.....w OS-CAL -2 tabs yesterday)OK---my two quick questions that I HOPE i get plenty of helpful answers to:1) - Does anyone still use Librax? (It seems I rarely read about it anymore)--Is it "out of favor"?2) What are some of the better antispasmodics? Bentyl--(I have tried liquid Donnatal..& Nulev...but mostly for my espohogeal spasm)---Please--get back--Thanks to all- Blessings--Robert


----------



## gnr816 (May 31, 2007)

Hi Robert~Just wanted to let you know that I've used Librax for years and years with pretty good results. It isn't recommended to take it along with Immodium however as the two can cause a reaction when taken together. Another one that I've found good results with is Levsin. It can be taken with water or just dissolved under your tongue for even faster relief. I use that when I'm really doubled up with cramps, diarrhea and pain. I also like the fact that Librax is generic so 100 costs about $15 which is not bad if you're like me and have no health insurance to cover it. Have you ever tried Lomotil? That works well also. I don't like the after effects of the dry mouth from it but I do use it as a last resort. Librax doesn't seem to leave any side effects so I use that most. I hope you get your IBS under control soon. Don't be afraid to experiment with different things to see which will work the best for you. As for me, I've found that what worked today doesn't necessarily work tomorrow. It's still sort of hit or miss with this IBS thing that has a mind of its own it seems. Hope this helps.


----------



## 18474 (May 17, 2006)

Hi, I have IBD and IBS...and use Librax when i have diarhoea...Sometimes it takes longer to work for me as in i have to take it continuously for about a week and sometimes it's works with a day or two...hope this helps


----------

